# Home Made Chrome??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok so rick was telling me about a way to paint bumpers and trim parts with a black base and then to use this particular paint for chrome??

I have this stuff from my lexan days and was wondering if this is the correct stuff to use??

I have a bunch of MEV's and Traxx's I want to try to chrome the bumpers.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

That's the stuff. Make sure you prime the part completely. The lacquer base in Alclad will soften or melt the plastic if exposed.

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> That's the stuff. Make sure you prime the part completely. The lacquer base in Alclad will soften or melt the plastic if exposed.
> 
> -Paul



Thanks Paul. I knew I had a bottle somewhere and was hoping I can use it.:thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Home Made chrome*

*Alclad ya buddy that is some very good stuff i have used periodically for some time and love it ! The base coat is key and you'll be fine.

Bear :wave:*


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

joe 65 do,nt believe those guys theyre tryin to sey ya up for a fall!....... just send that stuff along to me joegri cell block #9 aci and i,ll get rid of that toxic stuff no questions asked.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I have some for the lexan too. It can rub off. I think they make a different kind for surface paint.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well I did a sample and am very impressed. It is the aerosal can I used. I am still scared of the air bruch but luckily I had a rattle can too.

Now, can it be dipped in futures?? Or is that going to kill the shiny finish. I will get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It can be clear coated with clear lacquer, or future, but this step is critical you use your air brush for the first few coats. They have to go on VERY LIGHT!!!! A spray can just has too much pressure and too much volume. Here's what will most likely happen with spray can. That beautiful chrome like finish will turn a pewter gray. With an air brush, you can control the air pressure (you want it very low) and you can control how much clear is hitting the part (you want very light coats). Too heavy and it'll look 5 shades darker, and not like chrome any more. (Been there, done that!) Don't fear the airbrush Joe!! Make it your friend!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> It can be clear coated with clear lacquer, or future, but this step is critical you use your air brush for the first few coats. They have to go on VERY LIGHT!!!! A spray can just has too much pressure and too much volume. Here's what will most likely happen with spray can. That beautiful chrome like finish will turn a pewter gray. With an air brush, you can control the air pressure (you want it very low) and you can control how much clear is hitting the part (you want very light coats). Too heavy and it'll look 5 shades darker, and not like chrome any more. (Been there, done that!) Don't fear the airbrush Joe!! Make it your friend!!




Hahaha. Well what about dipping it in futures? Can't put that in the air brush can I?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You can!! Future has been airbrushed before. I've never done it myself though. Alclad is kinda funny how it handles stuff sprayed over it. The first couple of coats are very sensitive to clear paint that's heavy and wet. If you want, paint up a scrap part with the Alclad, and once it's dry, try dipping it in Future and see what happens. Maybe the future won't mess with the finish.. Test on scrap.... easier to see what happens without a major headache.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> You can!! Future has been airbrushed before. I've never done it myself though. Alclad is kinda funny how it handles stuff sprayed over it. The first couple of coats are very sensitive to clear paint that's heavy and wet. If you want, paint up a scrap part with the Alclad, and once it's dry, try dipping it in Future and see what happens. Maybe the future won't mess with the finish.. Test on scrap.... easier to see what happens without a major headache.


I guess I will have to. I can't believe no one here has tried using this method.

We need a good solid method for getting this done. I figured this would be the place for it. Thanks scm:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sure....ya can. Look in my photos Joe....see the pic of a coppery GMC pick up. 

I've dipped bumpers that have been finished in alclad in future. Works great!

Dont get greedy though. Future can build up in a hurry , especially if you dont wick off the edges and crannies. You may have fitment issues if you get it too thick.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I'll be dipped!!! LOL I was afraid the dipping would be much, after having spray bombs ruin the finish. I guess because the Future isn't as volatile it doesn't mess the Alclad up. Dip away, Joe!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Sure....ya can. Look in my photos Joe....see the pic of a coppery GMC pick up.
> 
> I've dipped bumpers that have been finished in alclad in future. Works great!
> 
> Dont get greedy though. Future can build up in a hurry , especially if you dont wick off the edges and crannies. You may have fitment issues if you get it too thick.


Thanks Bill. How bout dipping it in attached to the body? Will it run? Does the futures "loosen" it temporarelly? I believe most of the bumpers I want to do are going on bodies I am doing paint and decal work to. 

Thanks for your help.:thumbsup:




slotcarman12078 said:


> Well I'll be dipped!!! LOL I was afraid the dipping would be much, after having spray bombs ruin the finish. I guess because the Future isn't as volatile it doesn't mess the Alclad up. Dip away, Joe!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Your referring to rattle cans with the spray bomb comment right? Maybe it has something to do with the fact that futures is a house hold product.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You would still have to check for drips Joe. Have a little wad of paper towel handy when you dip, and keep an eye on the body. They usually accumulate in the low spots of the body, like wheel well corners and such. The rattle cans (spray bombs) are either enamel or lacquer based. This must have something to do with it changing the look of the alclad if applied too heavy. Future is acrylic, so it doesn't affect the Alclad when applying. Hope this makes sense to you.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe,

I'ts advisable to use "decal set" prior to the application of future....or the application any thing else for that matter. 

As you may have heard...giggle (most of the grey beards are chuckling now)...I'm not big on decals... just my quirk man....nuthin more. I have to remove a lot of them and the damage they cause in my resto work. Kinda like disciplining yer dog with a rolled up newspaper and then wondering why he bites the paper boy....ya know?

BUT when I do use decals....there are two major points I try to adhere too:

1. "Set" your decals...it's like buying insurance...then let them cure/dry properly...you want them to finish stretching out. When you see crinkled, wrinkled, or puckered decals under future you KNOW they werent rpropery set OR fully cured. As for the decal set... heck the stuff is cheap enough AND if I'm not mistaken you can grow yer own....isnt it like a 50/50 ratio of distilled vinegar and distilled water???

2. What we've learned from "future" pro's like roadrunner, tjd, and Bobzilla is that the first coat is the most important. Get it on, give it a flick to remove pooled areas, remove drips and runs by wicking, AND THEN LET IT CURE ALL THE WAY OUT before ya start adding all the extra dunkings that create the depth and shine we all love.

Try and think of it this way....from primer to clear coat....most every model we create is made up of layers: some more, some less. Where I/we get into trouble is when we rush try to add the next layer before the base layer is ready or receptive. Unless the directions specifically state otherwise, ALWAYS invoke the Bobzilla rule between coatings...JUST WALK AWAY! 

As for the future running the installed "alcladed" bumpers, I have not personally had this happen. Experience with alclad has shown me that you must be careful with it until you get a protective coating over it. If you want insurance, why not pre-future the indiviual bumpers prior to install and the final applications of future to the entire model?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> You would still have to check for drips Joe. Have a little wad of paper towel handy when you dip, and keep an eye on the body. They usually accumulate in the low spots of the body, like wheel well corners and such. The rattle cans (spray bombs) are either enamel or lacquer based. This must have something to do with it changing the look of the alclad if applied too heavy. Future is acrylic, so it doesn't affect the Alclad when applying. Hope this makes sense to you.



Yes I see what your saying scm. I will pay attention.




Bill Hall said:


> Joe,
> 
> I'ts advisable to use "decal set" prior to the application of future....or the application any thing else for that matter.
> 
> ...



Bill very good post. I see exactly what your saying. The walk away line is classic!!

ANd I love the idea of popping it in solo for a good thin first coat. I will post back with any updates.

Thanks guys:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok so I got a bunch of bumpers in place and they look great for home made chrome!!!!

Next step is to give them a future's bath today. I will post back after my results later.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking great Joe!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Joe show us newbies a pictorial start to finish along with the products used along the way.


Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ok so rick was telling me about a way to paint bumpers and trim parts with a black base and then to use this particular paint for chrome??
> 
> I have this stuff from my lexan days and was wondering if this is the correct stuff to use??
> 
> I have a bunch of MEV's and Traxx's I want to try to chrome the bumpers.





CTSV OWNER said:


> Joe show us newbies a pictorial start to finish along with the products used along the way.
> 
> 
> Dave


Actually Dave I used testors enamel gloss black for a primer. Making sure to cover them all then after they dry I hit em with the spray can you see in the picture in the above post. Hit the little blue arrow and it will take you to the pic. 

Next I will use a hemostat kinda thingy to grab em 1 at a time and dip em in the futures floor polish and we'll see how they look. :dude:

Stand by


----------

